# expressive arts psychotherapy for adults



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd appreciate anyone's views involving expressive arts psychotherapy. I don't know any adults involved with this, I've heard more about it used with children. I'm just starting to research, so I'll likely find a world I've been unaware of until now.

It seems like it could be a better therapy for a creative type like me, who isn't entirely comfortable to just sit still and natter on about my perceived issues for 50 minutes :roll 

I realize I may get zero replies to this, and am ok with that, lol


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

i have no idea, but i'd totally be interested in learning about the same thing. expressing myself through art, rather than talking and analyzing my problems, has always been more therapeutic for me.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

My therapist does art therapy. I've tried it on a few occasions its pretty cool, we don't do art exclusively its more like once in a while.


----------



## somedayguy (Mar 17, 2010)

Try it! Could be just what your looking for. I love to hike and have seen some awsome scenes for painting etc. I can't draw well myself.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I would love to try this.


----------



## Antechinus (May 17, 2010)

*Expressive Arts Therapy*

I recently borrowed a book called 'Living with Feeling' by Lucia Capacchione, which is all about how you can do this on your own. 
It's all about the process of expressing yourself through art, not the outcome. I've found it extremely useful. I find expressing my feelings very difficult, and it's like you have to go back to being a child and start from scratch. Using your non-dominant hand to write about feelings, and to draw with makes it easier to get back to your inner child (as it looks like it was done by a 3 year old). It's also about having conversations with the different parts of yourself (eg. inner child, inner critic), and I was surprised to find out how harsh my inner critic is - if I just let it loose & not fight it.
Anyway, if you do enjoy being creative (even if you don't see yourself as an artist), expressive arts therapy is a great way to learn about yourself.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I have thought that acting would be a good therapy for us. Except, unlike conventional theater there should not be an audience. I think it would be most beneficial to SA, if a group of people with SA could get together and create a play just for their own emotional exploration. There would be no audience and hopefully they could get comfortable enough around others with SA to act out scenes with them.


----------



## elated (May 10, 2011)

*Expressive Arts Therapy*

Hello yes expressive arts therapy is indeed used for adults and is an amzing process. I happen to be an Expressive Arts Therapist and licensed MFT - Psychotherapist and use arts in all forms besides talking with and listening to clients. If you want to know more you can check out www.ieata.org and or ask me questions. Nicki


----------

